# A peice of the Amazon



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok guys, I got my 20 gallon now cycling. But it's barren. Natural brown gravel and a peice of driftwood looks pretty interesting. *sarcasm* I was going for an amazonian biotope. Problem is, my light is 17 watt flourescent, which I don't think is enough to support Amazonian plants, right? But I might be able to change the lighting, and the hood if I have enough money. What wattage is recommended, and what plants to go with it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can get low-light plants that mimic the look of amazon plants. A wide leaf Java fern is kind of similar to an amazon sword.


----------

